# Today&#039;s finds



## chinacat69 (Oct 29, 2012)

Found some oysters and surprisingly a few black trumpets. Would have never thought to find any of them this late in October. Must have been the 80 degree temps this week. I am in Summit County.


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@chinacat69-you are sooo lucky!! i havent found black trumpets EVER!! where were they?(under which tree,near water,etc?) and can you post pix? did you eat them? where they good?


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I found a few Blewits today, in a couple more days I will harvest some!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I actually found a few Blewits in my own back yard a few minutes ago!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Annual Weather Summary: November 2012 to October 2013
Winter will be colder and drier than normal, with above-normal snowfall. The coldest periods will be from late December through early January and in early and mid-February. The snowiest periods will occur in mid- to late November, mid- to late December, and early to mid-January.

April and May will be warmer and rainier than normal.

Summer will be slightly warmer and rainier than normal, with the hottest periods in late July and mid-August.

September and October will be warmer and drier than normal.


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

Pedro-Thank you so much for the heads up on the blewits! If not for you and Scott posting the info, i would have missed the dozen or so blewits hiding from me in the leaf pile! Will post a pix


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I found a few more in the yard today


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I found more fresh blewits on the farm today!!!!</strong>


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

wow pedro!! maybe i should look in my yard!! i dont have leaf duff tho...


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Todays photo


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW!! I am going to check my yard tomorrow!


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is a photo taken of blewits at the farm today. These are growing in an old mulch pile.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

The latest photo taken today. They are maxed out on size and the colroation has change to a pale blue. They first appeared last year. I have been discarding scrapes in this are for a couple years now. I make make a blewit bomb out of these.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

read this article

http://sincedutch.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/1262012-usda-confirms-warm-latitudes-move-north-new-plants-will-grow-russia-north-pole/

My take on this is that the mild winters we have had are here to stay and morels will continue to be early. I just hope this will bring more rain than we have been seeing. What do you think??????????????


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All, found 10 pounds of oysters on one stump during the last warm spell. Something interesting, morels develop on the eastern slopes of the cascade mountains in Washinton state, in the spring and on the south and western slopes in the fall. They also find chanterells, hens, blewitts. Cool huh? Need to move there when retired, maybe.


----------



## kerpudha (Oct 23, 2012)

Any thoughts? what can this be? thanks


----------



## kerpudha (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8270287630/in/photostream
Any thoughts? what can this be? thanks


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

It is in the polypore family

http://www.google.com/search?q=Inonotus+dryadeus&amp;hl=en&amp;tbo=d&amp;rlz=1T4GGLL_enUS320US320&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=CCPKUIrAIcaiiQK_ioCQAQ&amp;ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&amp;biw=1050&amp;bih=801

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/polyporales.html


----------



## kerpudha (Oct 23, 2012)

Good info Pedro, THANKS


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Kerpudha, you are welcome.

I picked the blewits from my back yard. They reached3 1/2 inches. I sliced them up and placed them in a freezed bag and added some spring water. I then placed them in my freezer. next spring I will place this on top a compost pile and hopefully next fall I will have a new colony of blewits.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

I picked the blewits on the farm and made a blewit bomb. There are still, a few new blewits, showing up.


----------



## cinci-novice shroomer (Oct 19, 2012)

The photo isn't of "old" chicken of the woods? I wouldn't have guessed! huh, so that's what i've been finding in the woods where i'm like "what in the world is that weird oozing thing?"
Also, found some beautiful super-late-fall fruitings of oysters, and some tree ear (wood ear) as well, but unfortunately I think while i was at work (in the span of one day) the frost may have killed them off  . Weird weather folks, really weird.


----------

